# Problem with Rotation



## haddockd (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi All, 

I would like to thank those who read my previous post. I appreciate your time. I now have a new question. I also recorded my actual swing (without looking at the club). 

What i noticed today shocked me... It appears I stop rotating my hips and shoulder just before impact all the way until the club face is as high as my head. This is my interpretation of it anyways. Can you see below and suggest some pointers? I think it would help my game significantly.

New Swing


----------

